# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Pháp Paris - Trái Tim Châu Âu (7 ngày 6 đêm)

## anhviet tourist

*PHÁP - PARIS
*
*             TRÁI TIM CHÂU ÂU*


Thời gian: 7 ngày 6 đêm
            Khởi hành ngày 20 hàng tháng
            Phương tiện đi lại: máy bay


Trong 7 ngày 6 đêm, du khách sẽ được trải nghiệm vẻ đẹp kiêu sa, lộng lẫy, uy nghi của thủ đô Paris hoa lệ xen lẫn với vẻ đẹp cổ kính, lãng mạn của những tòa lâu đài và những trang trại Pháp sẽ khiến bạn ngẩn ngơ, trầm trồ và thán phục



*NGÀY 1: VIỆT NAM*

Đoàn khởi hành từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đi Paris (Pháp)


*NGÀY 2: PARIS (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*

Sau khi Đến sân bay *Charles                 de Gaulle* (Paris) các bạn sẽ tới thăm *Tour Eiffe*lDùng Bữa trưa và Nhận phòng khách sạn sau đó sẽ đến *Khải Hoàn Môn* và *Đại lộ Champ                 Elysee**Du                 thuyền trên sông Seine lãng mạn*Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Khách sạn


*NGÀY 3: PARIS (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Từ Khách sạn du khách sẽ tham quan *Bảo tàng Lourve*Dùng Bữa trưa và đến *Nhà                 Thờ Đức Bà Paris* (Notre Dame de Paris), *Quãng trường La Concorde*, *Đồi Montmarte*, *Nhà Thờ Sacre                 Coeur* và cùng chiêm ngưỡng Phòng TranhĂn Tối và nghỉ tại Khách sạn


*NGÀY 4: PARIS (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Khách sạn du khách sẽ đến *Cung điện Versailles*Cùng trải nghiệm Bữa trưa tại *Trang                 trại Pháp* Ăn tối trởi về Khách sạn


*NGÀY 5: PARIS (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
*

Khách sạn du khách sẽ tham quan *Lafayete* và *Paris Look*Bữa trưa và đến*                 Le Printemps*Ăn Tối và nghỉ Khách sạn


*NGÀY 6: PARIS - VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng,             trưa, tối)*

Trả phòng khách sạnDùng Bữa trưa và cùng đi ShoppingSau đó Đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam


*NGÀY 7: VIỆT NAM*

Về đến Việt Nam – Kết Thúc Chương Trình


*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 69.900.000             đồng/khách
*

*LƯU Ý:*

*ANHVIET                 tourist tặng toàn bộ phí bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu của Tập đoàn bảo                 hiểm Hoa Kỳ hàng đầu AIG. Đây là chương trình quà tặng - khuyến mãi đặc                 biệt chỉ có tại Công ty Dịch vụ Lữ hành ANHVIET tourist.*Chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy thuộc vào thời gian                 và trường hợp cụ thể.Lệ phí không hoàn lại phí visa 3 triệu đồng trong                 trường hợp khách hàng bị Đại Sứ Quán từ chối cấp visa bất kể lý do nào.

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*

Vé máy bay khứ hồi*Hotel 3**                 (tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng)Vé tham quan toàn bộ chương trìnhHướng dẫn viên tiếng ViệtXe đón tiễn suốt hành trìnhVisa nhập cảnh PhápCác bữa ăn theo chương trình*Quà                 tặng của ANHVIET Tourist*

*GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trìnhThuế V.A.TVisa nhập cảnh các nước Châu ÂuTiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 150.000                 đồng/ngày/kháchKhách ở phòng đơn đóng chênh lệch 8.500.000                 đồng/khách

*HỒ SÔ XIN VISA:*

4 tấm hình 3 x 4 phong trắngPassport – có kí tên – còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng                 tính từ ngày điBản sao công chứng: Hộ khẩu nguyên cuốn, CMND, giấy                 đăng kí kết hôn (nếu có)Chứng minh việc làm và tài chính:
Giấy xác nhận việc làm (ghi rõ chức vụ, thời gian                     làm việc, mức lương) hoặc hợp đồng lao độngĐơn xin nghỉ phépGiấy tờ nhà, đất, sổ tiết kiệm, số dư tài khoản,                     thẻ tín dụng quốc tê kèm giấy xác nhận của ngân hàng ...







*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ*
Lê Ngọc Lam Phương
Anh Viet Media TV & Tourist in HoChiMinhCity                  
210 Dien Bien Phu, Dist 3, Ho Chi Minh City, Viet Nam
Tel: (848) 35 268 266 – (848) 35 268 112 Fax: (848) 35 268 107
Cellphone: 0937575660
Email: lilyle990@anhviettourist.com

----------

